# How to quit X?



## secretservgy (Jul 27, 2006)

I have an ubuntu lappy, when i use init 3 to quit X and drop to command line it seems to have no effect on anything. How can i quit X ? (like, ctrl alt bksp without restarting)


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

open a terminal and type killall gdm


----------



## ggardei (Sep 24, 2006)

you can also kill you X windows session by pressing CTRL ALT BACKSPACE


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Seems the user wants to drop to single user on command. I don't know why though. I looked at the specs, and it appears not to be for reasons of system resources. If you just want a root terminal, just open one from the system menu from the panel applet. If it doesn't open a root terminal, type su and enter your root pw when prompted.


----------

